# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  ُسوال هوش - اولین کسی که درست حل کنه جایزه داره

## hamed2357

هیچ سوالی نپرسید.
فقط یک عدد بگید.
به شرطی جایزه داده میشه که اولین عددی که وارد می کنید درست باشه
مبلغ جایزه حدود 20هزار تومان

----------


## milad 22

12 
اول ضرب اولویت داره بعد یک ها رو جمع میکنیم

----------


## hamed2357

> 12 
> اول ضرب اولویت داره بعد یک ها رو جمع میکنیم


غلطه
سوختید

----------


## Takfir

من میگم 13!

ولی ماشین حسابه میگه یک!:troll (23):

----------


## hamed2357

> من میگم 13!
> 
> ولی ماشین حسابه میگه یک!:troll (23):


غلطه سوختید

----------


## Al I

2 میشه؟

----------


## hamed2357

> 2 میشه؟


غلطه
سوختید

----------


## Takfir

:yahoo (21):

----------


## behrouz

*2 آیا؟*

----------


## Takfir

> *2 آیا؟*


 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hero93

50 میشه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## hamed2357

> 50 میشه


غلطه

----------


## mohamadj07

خط اول 5
خط دوم 5
خط سوم که انتهایی هست 2
البته اگه الگوی دیگه ای مد نظر نباشه چون بین خطوط جمع نیست... :Yahoo (117):

----------


## hamed2357

> خط اول 5
> خط دوم 5
> خط سوم که انتهایی هست 2
> البته اگه الگوی دیگه ای مد نظر نباشه چون بین خطوط جمع نیست...


فقط یک عدد بکید
لطفا

----------


## Al I

5 میشود

----------


## hamed2357

> 5 میشود


گفتم هرکی یبار تایپ کنه
5 هم غلطه

----------


## Al I

راهنمایی بفرمایید
میتونه بیشمار جواب داشته باشه

----------


## hamed2357

جواب یک عددی بین 1 تا 100 می باشد

----------


## johnosa1995

12

----------


## vahid75

57

----------


## hamed2357

> 12


دوست عزیز در کامنت های قبلی گفته شد غلطه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> 57


غلطه

----------


## faal_nazari

30 تمام

----------


## hamed2357

> 30 تمام


تبریک ! :Y (731): 
1+1+1+1+11
.................
خب جایزه چی میخوای؟
پول نقد میخوای یا سی دی؟
دوستان توجه ککند پنجمین 1 + نمیاد بعدش پس 11 خونده میشه

----------


## vahid75

> دوست عزیز در کامنت های قبلی گفته شد غلطه
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> غلطه


مهندس اشتباه شد حواسم جای دیگه بود عددو یه چیز دیگه زدم
14 به نظرم

----------


## faal_nazari

پول نقد لطفا  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## hamed2357

> پول نقد لطفا )


خب شماره کارتت را پیام خصوصی کن
همین الان واریز میشه :Y (694): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> پول نقد لطفا )


خب شماره کارتت را پیام خصوصی کن
همین الان واریز میشه :Y (694):

----------


## SonaMi

توضیحات بیشتر واسه اونایی که هنوز جواب رو نگرفتن ...

 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## hamed2357

کارت مبدأ
6273-5310-2025-5734

کارت مقصد
6037-9913-2533-9343

دارنده كارت مقصد
به اسم مادر ایشون

مبلغ انتقال (ریال)
200,000

شماره پیگیری
76551779

تاریخ و زمان تراکنش
93/10/24 - 0:16




 (faal_nazari)تبریک  :Y (755):

----------


## faal_nazari

ممنون مهندس واریز شد. تو صداقت مهندس شکی نیست.

----------


## SonaMi

> ممنون مهندس واریز شد. تو صداقت مهندس شکی نیست.


البته صداقت آدمارو با 20 هزار تومن نمیشه سنجید  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## faal_nazari

> البته صداقت آدمارو با 20 هزار تومن نمیشه سنجید



منم برای پرداخت این جایزه گفتم صداقت دارن نیاز نبود یاد  آوری کنی انقدم دارم که به 20 تومن نیاز نداشته باشم و از کسی الکی تعریف کنم.همین که مهندس وجودشو داشته این کارو کرده خیلیه. بعضیا هم همین کارو نمی کنن و میزنن زیرش.

----------


## SonaMi

> منم برای پرداخت این جایزه گفتم صداقت دارن نیاز نبود یاد  آوری کنی انقدم دارم که به 20 تومن نیاز نداشته باشم و از کسی الکی تعریف کنم.همین که مهندس وجودشو داشته این کارو کرده خیلیه. بعضیا هم همین کارو نمی کنن و میزنن زیرش.


عزیزم ، من مخاطبم رسما آقای مهندس بود  ، صرفا ب خاطر مسائلی منو خودش میدونیم  :Yahoo (50): 

شما خودتو چرا اذیت میکین  :Yahoo (22):  برنده هم اینقدر عصبانی ؟ داریم عایا ؟  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## hamed2357

> عزیزم ، من مخاطبم رسما آقای مهندس بود  ، صرفا ب خاطر مسائلی منو خودش میدونیم 
> 
> شما خودتو چرا اذیت میکین  برنده هم اینقدر عصبانی ؟ داریم عایا ؟


من که چیزی نمیدونم!
میشه مراسم جشن و عروسی را به مراسم دعوا تبدیل نکنیم لطفا  :Yahoo (1): 
شاد باشیم.

----------


## SonaMi

> من که چیزی نمیدونم!
> میشه مراسم جشن و عروسی را به مراسم دعوا تبدیل نکنیم لطفا 
> شاد باشیم.


موافقم ... ببخشید جسارت از بنده بود :yahoo (1):

----------


## jimnana

آه دير رسيدم ..... الان 20 تومن نصيبم شده بوداااا .... نفر اولي كه گفتين مباركتون باشه

----------


## hamed2357

> آه دير رسيدم ..... الان 20 تومن نصيبم شده بوداااا .... نفر اولي كه گفتين مباركتون باشه


هفته ی بعد بیا بازم هست.
 :Y (464):

----------


## fateme.tehran

:Yahoo (100): اوهو اوهو...
آفرین...
بچه باهوشیا ...
آقای مهندس حالااینو  خودت ج بده...

یه معماس...

ما تو یه خونه هستیم که هیچی نداره.رو به روی ما دو تا اتاق وجود داره که دراشون بغل همه
توی هر  2 اتاقم هیچ پنجره ای وجود نداره.توی اتاق اولی 3 کلید وجود داره که  لامپ هاش تو اتاق دیگست.فقط میتونیم یک بار از اتاق اول بریم اتاق دوم و ببینیم کلیدی که روشن کردیم مال کدوم لامپه .چطوری بفهمیم که کدوم کلید مال کدوم لامپه؟
...لطفا ج بده آقای حمید عزیز

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

این عکسه اشتبا اومد..
عذر میخوام
 :Yahoo (117): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

این عکسه اشتبا اومد..
عذر میخوام
 :Yahoo (117): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -


[با 20 میلیون تومن چیکار میخواین کنین؟
برین صفا سیتی؟

----------


## hamed2357

> اوهو اوهو...
> آفرین...
> بچه باهوشیا ...
> آقای مهندس حالااینو  خودت ج بده...
> 
> یه معماس...
> 
> ما تو یه خونه هستیم که هیچی نداره.رو به روی ما دو تا اتاق وجود داره که دراشون بغل همه
> توی هر  2 اتاقم هیچ پنجره ای وجود نداره.توی اتاق اولی 3 کلید وجود داره که  لامپ هاش تو اتاق دیگست.فقط میتونیم یک بار از اتاق اول بریم اتاق دوم و ببینیم کلیدی که روشن کردیم مال کدوم لامپه .چطوری بفهمیم که کدوم کلید مال کدوم لامپه؟
> ...


قدیمی هست
راهنمایی که بودیم حل کردیم
اول یکی میزنی بعد از 5 دقیقه خاموش میکنی بعدی را میزنی بعد میری لامپ را میبینی
اگه روشن بود دومی هست
اگه خاموش بود دست میزنیم و گرم بود اولی هست
خاموش بود و گرم نبود سومی
بعدی
نکته اول : hamid =حمید
man hamed neveshtam
ثانیا زحمت ندادی به امضام نگاه کنی!

----------


## ubonse

> :yahoo (21):


غلطه سوختيد

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> هفته ی بعد بیا بازم هست.


اينجوري كه نامرديه، دفعه بعد هم ممكنه يه عده جا بمونن (مثل من) هرچند من اگه بيام هم درست ج نميدم...
قبلش هماهنگي كن...

----------


## RainBow

خو الان چرا هرکی میاد یه جوابی میده،میره؟؟؟واقعا؟؟؟
 تموم شد رف دیگه!!

----------


## Araz

بسته شد

----------

